# cutter vs. pre-cut templates



## jnt4659 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the "rhinestoning" world. I have a home based business where I mainly to glitter designs using my heat press. I do not have a cutter so I have been hiring out designs (that I design) and have stahls or another home based business owner cut them and send them to me as transfers so I can press onto apparel. I am wondering what others have experienced in regards to purchasing cutters? I would need one that cuts sticky flock and the super glitter material but am not sure if I want to spend $2k on one at this present time. Are there other good cutters out there that would meet my needs that cost less? or would it be best to continue the way I am doing it now (subbing out the cutting part). As a newbie, I would appreciate any and all input! Thanks 

p.s. I'm guessing I would be cutting material for 40 glitter shirts/month and 3-5 sticky flock templates/month...to start.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jnt4659 said:


> Hello, I am new to the "rhinestoning" world. I have a home based business where I mainly to glitter designs using my heat press. I do not have a cutter so I have been hiring out designs (that I design) and have stahls or another home based business owner cut them and send them to me as transfers so I can press onto apparel. I am wondering what others have experienced in regards to purchasing cutters? I would need one that cuts sticky flock and the super glitter material but am not sure if I want to spend $2k on one at this present time. Are there other good cutters out there that would meet my needs that cost less? or would it be best to continue the way I am doing it now (subbing out the cutting part). As a newbie, I would appreciate any and all input! Thanks
> 
> p.s. I'm guessing I would be cutting material for 40 glitter shirts/month and 3-5 sticky flock templates/month...to start.


Hey Neighbor!.... I live in Iowa too...

I can give you some advice I wish I had starting out... That advice is you can spend lots of money but you don't need to... 

Hands down in my opinion this is the best cutter for the money and IT WORKS and IT WORKS WELL!

New 19" Sign Vinyl Cutter Crafts That Will allow You to Scrapbooking Tshirts | eBay

I speak with direct knowledge as I have two of these machines a 24 inch model and a little 12 inch model... I've had the 24 inch model for years without issue... 

For less than $300.00 you simply cannot go wrong... Of course there are a hundred places to buy the required materials from... 


Now there are better cutters don't get me wrong... But in my opinion not better cutters for the money and this one will cut your templates and glitter material just fine... It's a bit noisy as most low end cutters are... But it can cut.... 

The cutting software it comes with isn't bad either...

In contrast you could opt for the Silhouette Cameo which is a popular cutter but more because of the price... Most don't know there are better options for the same money... The software that runs the Silhouette Cameo is not so good... Especially with larger rhinestone designs... 

Good luck on your quest... But I do not think you would go wrong with the cutter listed above....

Kevin


----------



## Spirit Sparkle (Jul 24, 2012)

Listen to Kevin!  I don't know the cutter but he has the practical knowledge. He also has some pretty cool designs!

I agree don't start with the Silhouette or any craft cutter, you won't be happy. I know other people like the US Cutter SC 24" cutters (stay away from the MH models, they were not happy). 

I try to look at any of this like I would buying a car. I REALLY want the Tesla or Ferrari but I can get around in a Ford Festiva (yeah, I had one). So, I want the Roland cutter but I'm fine with the little starter cutter to start my venture.

And FYI, I did start with a Cricut and could get it to cut the designs BUT I had a SCAL program that isn't available anymore and it wasn't easy or fast.


----------



## jnt4659 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for this information, Kevin! I will take a look at this cutter and hopefully add it to my inventory soon  It can feel overwhelming when seeing all the different cutters PLUS the software to run everything...so i'm relieved to have someone who can do the transfers for me while I settle in to this business.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

Spirit Sparkle said:


> I try to look at any of this like I would buying a car. I REALLY want the Tesla or Ferrari but I can get around in a Ford Festiva (yeah, I had one). So, I want the Roland cutter but I'm fine with the little starter cutter to start my venture.


I want a Tesla so bad, I can't stand it!


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay, I fell into a little rhinestone biz by accident. I was seeing what I could do with my Cameo Silhouette. I am *very* happy with this little machine. I bought an aluminum blade holder for it (blades are too pricey otherwise.) And I do my designing in Illustrator, not theirs, but I would encourage you not to strike it from your options without giving it a peek.


----------



## jackie412 (Sep 11, 2013)

I totally agree I love my cameo.. seem I am just starting out with t shirts and still do a lot with scrapbooking etc.. this works well with both and the rhinestones my children love.


----------

